# Another Shun Kramer Refurb



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2015)

I could just kick my ass for neglecting to shoot before pictures of this knife. It was a real nice repair job - almost 1/2" of the tip was gone and the edge was wrecked. The owner requested that I, "_thin and resharpen the knife back to it's original glory_". The poor guy was a victim, he didn't even own the damage, others did it. Anyway, it sure would have made for great before pictures, too bad I'm in too much of a hurry today.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 20, 2015)

More Martell magic! 
Hey Dave, are you still using PCB etchant from Radio Shack? With all the shax closing around town, I'm having a hard time finding it!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> More Martell magic!



Thanks Chris!




knyfeknerd said:


> Hey Dave, are you still using PCB etchant from Radio Shack? With all the shax closing around town, I'm having a hard time finding it!



I'm using the same stuff from the same company that supplies RS but I now buy it by the gallon (or 4l or whatever size). Shoot me a PM and I'll hook you up with the source.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 20, 2015)

That's awesome. Is it a short chefs or a really tall petty. Either way great job. It really pops


----------

